# When your baby will *not* nurse to sleep...what do you do?



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

My DS has been having such a hard time falling asleep lately.







I could use some suggestions on what else to try. I am so tired, and my 2yo is driving me nuts (DS is almost 15 weeks) and I need to find something that works, and works FASTER than the 2 hours it takes me every night to get little DS to sleep.

He normally will not nurse to sleep. VERY rarely. He does take a paci, but it falls out a lot before he's asleep. He seems to need to be carried in the Pikkolo, danced to loud music, bounced on the ball...then I try to lay with him, and if he wakes up we cuddle, nurse a little if he will, and pray that he doesn't get distraught...which means I start the whole ball/music/carrier thing again.









Any other ideas of what I can try? Sometimes this takes hours, and he gets so upset, I feel like I am missing something and failing because I can't help him fall asleep faster.


----------



## wilddreamergrl (Nov 14, 2010)

My 4 mo DS does this also...I feel lucky when he does nurse to sleep. Usually he requires a great deal of walking in a wrap or mei tai. Often he falls asleep easily around 9, then wakes up half an hour later and takes hours to get back down. Bedtime lately has been midnight. Honestly I don't think you are doing anything "wrong." Some babies are just more high needs in the sleep department. They truly need to be "parented to sleep." I remind myself when I'm walking DS at midnight that this time will pass and all too soon he will not want to cuddle with me at night. Of course sometimes it still drives me crazy, but remembering that before I know it he'll be all grown up and not have such an intense need for me helps me stay sane.


----------



## anelen (Sep 23, 2011)

We had to wean our son of the pacifier because it would fall from his mouth too. When we stopped this addiction he stopped waking up. We started not giving it to him at naps and then at night. It was easy. Later when he started to be able to find to look for the pacifier (7 months) we gave it back and he would not wake up and if he did he would find one of the 2 or 3 we would leave in his crib (we gave it back because research says pacifiers are beneficial for babies/toddlers, it helps them to relax).

Also we bought a Chicco play yard to have him sleep in our room but with the MamaDoo Kids mattress topper to make it more comfortable as we were having some sleep problems (the mattress that comes with play yards is hard as a rock). We bought the play yard as it is portable and we also can use it when visiting friends or traveling. The topper too as it folds in 3.


----------



## E m i c h i e e (Sep 23, 2011)

My son is one month old and he used to cluster feed and stay awake for hours at night, fall asleep in my arms but then wake in his crib (next to our bed), so I started co-sleeping all the time and nursing in bed.

Now he wakes up, we change him before he gets to fussy and then we snuggle up in bed, he will usually suckle himself to sleep (nipple, he does not use a paci) after he is full. I wait 15mins before I place him in his corner (bed is fully against the wall), and stay close the whole night.

If he does not fall asleep right away he often will when I attempt to sleep. I think I read the baby syncs to you sleeping.

And well, sometimes he wont sleep unless he is closer so we sleep in the nursing side lieing position. I don't even get dressed or move not to wake him.

That way I am getting 7-9 hrs, with breaks of course.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Is there another adult in the house that can help? My dd will rarely nurse to sleep with me, but my dh or my sister can get her to sleep in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

We had no family that could come over at nighttime and we have always employed the car for issues like this. Most of the time, DD would just go to sleep by herself, but if she wouldnt DH and I would run an errand together (grab a movie from the redbox, run and get something we needed from the grocery store, or just drive around with music playing). She was always out within 15 minutes and then DH and I could finally get some rest.


----------



## ChelseaWantsOut (Oct 2, 2008)

I feel your pain! My now-one-year-old needed exactly the same stuff to sleep: bouncing, vigorous dancing, etc. I used to wish I could just sit in a rocking chair and nurse, like all those mothers I heard about. It was also super hit-or-miss whether I would actually be able to even lie down without waking him up, much less put him down on the bed. I remember the first time he ever nursed to sleep at probably 5 months or so, it seemed like a miracle. Now he falls asleep nursing and rocking about 90% of the time, but still usually needs a walk in the carrier to settle down enough to sleep, and occasionally still needs to be bounced to sleep. I agree with the pp who said some babies just need more parenting to sleep than others. My only advice is to get someone else to take a turn with the bouncing/dancing. Good luck and I hope it gets easier soon!


----------

